# NO!!!! Shoulda bought a snow blower!



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

godammit! The one time I had an opportunity to buy a honda commercial snow blower, my city snows! There's about 4" of snow now!

We haven't had snow in the past 3yrs, now we have snow that is 4" thick!

I didn't advertise, didn't get a snow blower!

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I do commercial work and I have snow blowers, but I don't use them as much as I thought. Sometimes it's just easier to shovel rather than get out the ramps, get the snow blower off the truck, put it back on. I keep 1 at each office site for the walks, but they are a pain to get in and out of the truck and then they are still areas you have to shovel anyway. We plow and shovel with the storm rather than wait for the end so it's never that difficult.


----------

